# TORONTO | Water's Edge at the Cove | 182m | 56 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Keyz, UT


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Prep*

Please update the title and move to proposed section.










https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...tects.7104/page-9#lg=attachment184384&slide=0
https://www.emporis.com/buildings/322391/waters-edge-at-the-cove-toronto-canada


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Victoria123 said:


> ..


What a loction. The views must be amazing.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 12 by drum118 on UrbanToronto:*


----------

